# DIY Naturally Extracted Concentrates (NET, NEC etc.)



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Hi fellow amateur mixologists.

In an effort to become more self sufficient in all things vape, I have been researching making concentrates from tobacco, coffee etc. I have searched the forum and we do not seem to have a dedicated thread to this topic yet, so I am hoping this thread can become the place we share our experiences and knowledge on this topic.

I do not know if an index would be required but if so, I will update here.

Please share freely on this topic.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester (11/2/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/2/18)

This is going to be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/2/18)

"100ml VG
10 grams tobacco of choice
20ml PG

Mix all into jar and seal. Place jar in a water bath at 50-60°C for 1 hour.

Remove and shake jar every 15 minutes.

Let steep for 3 days. (On shelf not in water bath)

Strain with doubled up cheeseclothe.

Re strain with doubled up cheesecloth.

Place into jar.

Add deseeded vanilla pod.

Let steep for 2 more weeks.

Add desired NIC content.

Enjoy" - @Spyro


Recently read how @BumbleBee extracted tea but for the love of VG I can't remember which thread..

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

From the web I found various methods of making Naturally extracted tobacco concentrates. Some require heat, alcohol, slow cookers and claim results within anything from overnight to two months.

From what I have learned from DIY mixing, there is no replacement for time, so the method I trust most is also the most basic. Mix your chosen tobacco with PG, seal in a clean container and keep it there for two months. Occasionally shaking to keep the tobacco suspended in the solution.

Starting off with some cheap tobacco I am currently testing the following method:
12 grams of tobacco mixed with 120 grams of PG.
Mixed on the 5th of February and expected date of completion the 5th of April.

Did a taste test today and it is already a rather strong mix. The idea is however to make a concentrate and at present it could actually be used as is if you like your tobacco vape very strong.

Hoping the final product to be a concentrate to be used at a 20% of total volume level.

Here Goes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi fellow amateur mixologists.
> 
> In an effort to become more self sufficient in all things vape, I have been researching making concentrates from tobacco, coffee etc. I have searched the forum and we do not seem to have a dedicated thread to this topic yet, so I am hoping this thread can become the place we share our experiences and knowledge on this topic.
> 
> ...


NET coffee sounds super cool to me. 

I’ve also read up a lot on it but haven’t gotten around to actually doing it, part of it is laziness I’d suppose but the other part of me is how do you get that consistent taste of it as there are so many variables to making NET concentrates. 

Vanilla would be an interesting one as well. 

Looking forward to what we can find out here @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> NET coffee sounds super cool to me.
> 
> I’ve also read up a lot on it but haven’t gotten around to actually doing it, part of it is laziness I’d suppose but the other part of me is how do you get that consistent taste of it as there are so many variables to making NET concentrates.
> 
> ...



"Limited edition"  or make 5L of the stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (11/2/18)

Was having a discussion earlier at wark about the cbd oil and vaping. Basically it's a legal cannabis oil without THC.

Unfortunately there is no legal way of making it at home and the isolates on the web go for over R2000 for 10ml. So there's that idea out the door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Was having a discussion earlier at wark about the cbd oil and vaping. Basically it's a legal cannabis oil without THC.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no legal way of making it at home and the isolates on the web go for over R2000 for 10ml. So there's that idea out the door.


The method used to make those is however used for a number of extracts. It is however a costly and time consuming process and weighing the value of time and effort against the cost of just buying the CAP, TFA, INW etc ready made product would in most cases make the latter a lot less costly.

That does not mean we can not discuss and explain those methods here though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> "100ml VG
> 10 grams tobacco of choice
> 20ml PG
> 
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-crazy-experiments.t11441/#post-222352

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (12/2/18)

To be on the safe side NEs need to be micron filtered to get rid of particulates and especially lipids (I'm looking at you, coffee) - the latter can be dangerous to inhale.
Proceed with caution!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Got a question regarding this that maybe you guys in the know can answer.

When you let the pg steep with the tobacco or tea or whatever to get the flavour out, doesn't it draw out any of the bad stuff as well?

I get that it will be much lower still than in ciggs. I don't see you using more than 3 ciggs worth of tobacco in a 30ml concentrate and from there dilute it further to make the vape juice. Its just something that crossed my mind earlier.

Maybe @method1 can give some answer without giving away his trade secrets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Got a question regarding this that maybe you guys in the know can answer.
> 
> When you let the pg steep with the tobacco or tea or whatever to get the flavour out, doesn't it draw out any of the bad stuff as well?
> 
> ...



Whatever bad stuff dissolves into the Pg is still better than the synthesized flavours that we normally use in our juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Muchis (15/2/18)

Does anyone know if we can purchase NEC juice anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/2/18)

Muchis said:


> Does anyone know if we can purchase NEC juice anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone posted on this somewhere... Can not remember exactly where.

Paging @Andre, think you were part of that conversation?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/2/18)

Muchis said:


> Does anyone know if we can purchase NEC juice anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Raindance said:


> Someone posted on this somewhere... Can not remember exactly where.
> 
> Paging @Andre, think you were part of that conversation?
> 
> Regards


As I understand, all MF (medicine flower) concentrates are naturally extracted. I am not aware of any local juices, containing NECs, other than Mr Hardwick's Rodeo hardshot, which contains some NET (naturally extracted tobacco), but we do not know how much.

Internationally, you can buy some pure NET concentrates and juices or fusion NET juices (NET plus other concentrates) should you want to. We import some fusion NET juices (mostly Matador) from www.modnworld.com and I very occasionally import a pure NET juice (Cigarillos) from www.houseofliquid.com, which I use at 15 % in one of my tobacco DIY juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

Just an update.

The mix of the 5th is still steeping, getting really dark. I am impressed that I managed to not start using it yet. Did test it. Pretty strong but doubt that it is strong enough to be called a concentrate yet.

Definitely smooth but possibly not yet bitter enough.

Got hold of some Rum & Maple today and got a bottle of that going now as well. Don't laugh, but have a pack of Boxer awaiting processing as well. We will not know until we tried it.

Will keep you posted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (16/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Just an update.
> The mix of the 5th is still steeping, getting really dark. I am impressed that I managed to not start using it yet. Did test it. Pretty strong but doubt that it is strong enough to be called a concentrate yet.
> Definitely smooth but possibly not yet bitter enough.
> Got hold of some Rum & Maple today and got a bottle of that going now as well. Don't laugh, but have a pack of Boxer awaiting processing as well. We will not know until we tried it.
> ...



Happy that I found this Thread! @Raindance How is this one going?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Happy that I found this Thread! @Raindance How is this one going?


As a matter of fact I decanted a Rum and Maple hat has been sitting in PG since 27 Feb yesterday. Just about to put it in a "concentrate bottle" now as it takes about a day to filter through separating the scuff from the good stuff.


Does not smell rum and mapelish though. Will see when testing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (16/5/18)

I have never tasted coffee concentrate from any of the ones available on the market, I don't really like coffee flavoured anything except for coffee itself and when it comes to that I consider myself a connoisseur. I recently made a concentrate from my own blend of coffee, which gets roasted from green beans first to either a medium or dark roast, I prefer a blend of the 2 and also a blend of various regions coffees. I've had the concentrate for about 4 weeks now and decided to try some at 1% mix. Spot on! Tried the same with cacao and that did not go down as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

12 mg of tobacco in 120ml of PG results in about 100ml of extract.


Just dripped some, nice and strong, not at the level of commercial stuff but I think a 30% mix will make a nice juice. The R&M is a bit muted but the tobacco flavor is as one would want. May change with dilution.

EDIT: forgot to add, it seems rather sweet. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I have never tasted coffee concentrate from any of the ones available on the market, I don't really like coffee flavoured anything except for coffee itself and when it comes to that I consider myself a connoisseur. I recently made a concentrate from my own blend of coffee, which gets roasted from green beans first to either a medium or dark roast, I prefer a blend of the 2 and also a blend of various regions coffees. I've had the concentrate for about 4 weeks now and decided to try some at 1% mix. Spot on! Tried the same with cacao and that did not go down as well.


I tried cacao as well. What a mess! LOL.

How did you go about making the concentrate itself? I have tried coffee but not with a blend I like, more just as experiment, and the end result was not impressive at all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (16/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I tried cacao as well. What a mess! LOL.
> 
> How did you go about making the concentrate itself? I have tried coffee but not with a blend I like, more just as experiment, and the end result was not impressive at all.
> 
> Regards


I made 2 different ones with the coffee, one with a fine grind and one with a medium to fine grind and as I thought the medium to fine steeped much faster, both has exactly the same taste though.
Simply took half a mug of grounded coffee, filled it with PG to just above the coffee, put it in a slow cooker for 3 days and then filtered it 3 times...2 was probably enough but did 1 more just for incase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

Raindance said:


> As a matter of fact I decanted a Rum and Maple hat has been sitting in PG since 27 Feb yesterday. Just about to put it in a "concentrate bottle" now as it takes about a day to filter through separating the scuff from the good stuff.
> View attachment 132190
> 
> Does not smell rum and mapelish though. Will see when testing.
> ...


@Raindance I am glued to my seat and following this closely!
For some reason I have missed ALL of the good tobacco threads including this one since I started on this forum. Let me say, a whole new window of DIY just opened up! Must be because I only saw acronyms (NET and NEC) and moved along from there 

I have a few ideas already but let me follow your project 1st and then decide on mine.

Can you tell me if this process also extracts the Nicotine from the tobacco and would there be anyway to estimate Nic strength from that?
Reason I ask is that I still have a jar of tobacco from the Amazon called Mapacho (Nicotiana rustica) and I know that has a Very high nic content so wondering about how that would come out in an extraction.

That flavor would be great, but might also be harsh depending on the extraction on the nic part of this bacco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

hi guys,

how do you guys find these NET's and coil gunking ?

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi guys,
> 
> how do you guys find these NET's and coil gunking ?
> 
> regards


I know that my Rodeo is a bit of a coil bunker, and that is a NET, but it’s worth it for the taste. I have only one concern and that was raised by @method1 regarding how to filter it, apparently a special filter with very small holes, ie micron size, is needed to ensure you don’t get any residue. @Steyn777 @Raindance , what type of filter are you using. I want to try a Fox and Borkun Rif Black Cavendish mix on this method to see what comes out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Raindance I am glued to my seat and following this closely!
> For some reason I have missed ALL of the good tobacco threads including this one since I started on this forum. Let me say, a whole new window of DIY just opened up! Must be because I only saw acronyms (NET and NEC) and moved along from there
> 
> I have a few ideas already but let me follow your project 1st and then decide on mine.
> ...


A negligible amount of nicotine is extracted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi guys,
> 
> how do you guys find these NET's and coil gunking ?
> 
> regards


I did try my own NETs long ago without much success - for my taste at least. Coil gunkers of note.
Of the commercial NET juices I vape: Tarks Select Reserve Matador and Witchers Brew Blackbird - coil gunkers of note, but so worth it. Mr Hardwick's Rodeo I vape on a commercial coil in a tank on my e-Pipe, but reckon it does gunk, but probably a light to medium gunker. All the Black Note NET tobaccos and the El Toro NET tobaccos are superfiltered and do not gunk coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I know that my Rodeo is a bit of a coil bunker, and that is a NET, but it’s worth it for the taste. I have only one concern and that was raised by @method1 regarding how to filter it, apparently a special filter with very small holes, ie micron size, is needed to ensure you don’t get any residue. @Steyn777 @Raindance , what type of filter are you using. I want to try a Fox and Borkun Rif Black Cavendish mix on this method to see what comes out.


I am using coffee filters at the moment. No visible residue, it delivers a dark but clear extract. Having said that, not sure what lipids are and if my filter will eliminate them, maybe @method1 can share some more on this?



vicTor said:


> hi guys,
> 
> how do you guys find these NET's and coil gunking ?
> 
> regards



With the little testing I have done on straight undiluted extract, coil gunker of note.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Raindance I am glued to my seat and following this closely!
> For some reason I have missed ALL of the good tobacco threads including this one since I started on this forum. Let me say, a whole new window of DIY just opened up! Must be because I only saw acronyms (NET and NEC) and moved along from there
> 
> I have a few ideas already but let me follow your project 1st and then decide on mine.
> ...



AFAIK the nicotine in our e-juice is extracted from tobacco. So you'll probably get some nicotine in your extraction. How much? You'd need a lab test.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Spyro said:


> AFAIK the nicotine in our e-juice is extracted from tobacco. So you'll probably get some nicotine in your extraction. How much? You'd need a lab test.


From those that travelled this road before us we are informed that very little is extracted using our methods. The extraction methods for nicotene itself are much more complex and out of our hobbyists reach.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

thanks, the gunking puts me off a tad, but as @Room Fogger states, that Rodeo does go down a treat !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

vicTor said:


> thanks, the gunking puts me off a tad, but as @Room Fogger states, that Rodeo does go down a treat !


I was using undiluted concentrate so diluting it to about 30% should reduce the gunking proportionally. Hitting 10ml per day in a mtl setup should need a quick pitstop at most once a day only. Mabe a lot less?

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I know that my Rodeo is a bit of a coil bunker, and that is a NET, but it’s worth it for the taste. I have only one concern and that was raised by @method1 regarding how to filter it, apparently a special filter with very small holes, ie micron size, is needed to ensure you don’t get any residue. @Steyn777 @Raindance , what type of filter are you using. I want to try a Fox and Borkun Rif Black Cavendish mix on this method to see what comes out.


Good old coffee filters. Cheap, and they work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (17/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Good old coffee filters. Cheap, and they work



Coffee filters don’t work down to a micron level. Even with multiple passes.

Micron filters aren’t that expensive if it’s something you intend to do on an ongoing basis, great for de-gunking NETs and are crucial to use if one is doing coffee extract.

Look up lipid pneumonia, it’s not worth the risk IMO.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

method1 said:


> Coffee filters don’t work down to a micron level. Even with multiple passes.
> 
> Micron filters aren’t that expensive if it’s something you intend to do on an ongoing basis, great for de-gunning NETs and are crucial to use if one is doing coffee extract.
> 
> Look up lipid pneumonia, it’s not worth the risk IMO.


You think it will have an effect even with a 1% mix ratio? Will go and have a look at micron filters anyways, like you said, not worth the risk. Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

method1 said:


> Coffee filters don’t work down to a micron level. Even with multiple passes.
> 
> Micron filters aren’t that expensive if it’s something you intend to do on an ongoing basis, great for de-gunking NETs and are crucial to use if one is doing coffee extract.
> 
> Look up lipid pneumonia, it’s not worth the risk IMO.





Eisch!

Thanks @method1. Dodged a bullet there!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/5/18)

My NEC snd NET venture was detailed in this thread. Here is the method I use, and have been using for about a year. As per @method1, proceed with caution - for own consumption only. I have made around 20 batches and have had no problems.

After quite a bit of research, I ended up with the below method, which have yielded very good, consistent results.

Half fill a 30ml *GLASS* bottle (I used a empty dripper bottle) with *freshly* ground coffee (or ground Rooibos). I use a small funnel which make the job easier.
Fill the bottle with PG. Give it a quick stir/shake to make sure the PG mixes properly with the contents.
Place in the microwave, without a lid, on high, for *NO MORE THAN 20 SECONDS.*
Remove from microwave and top up with PG as the coffee would have absorbed some of the PG.
Place the bottle in hot water (I use a mug) and let it sit for 20 minutes. I change the water every 5 minutes or so. Be careful not to get any water in the bottle. Cover with a bit of plastic wrap or place a lid on...
Now it is time to filter the extract. I use a Hario V60 which is a coffee dripper but you can use coffee filter paper over a cup.
Be sure to peg the sides of the filter paper to the mug/container using clothes pegs or something to suspend the filter inside the cup, but not to touch the bottom. About halfway up should do it.
I use 3 filter papers (3 filter papers placed in each other) to ensure that I filter all the possible nasties which could be present. Especially the dodgy oils in coffee...
Let it sit for a good 4-8 hours - overnight is preferable. This is a slooowwww drip....

That's it! 

Decant into a 10ml bottle and label that baby proudly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> My NEC snd NET venture was detailed in this thread. Here is the method I use, and have been using for about a year. As per @method1, proceed with caution - for own consumption only. I have made around 20 batches and have had no problems.
> 
> After quite a bit of research, I ended up with the below method, which have yielded very good, consistent results.
> 
> ...


Seeing that you only use PG i assume this is then used as a concentrate?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Seeing that you only use PG i assume this is then used as a concentrate?
> 
> Regards



Correct. I settled on 4% for the coffee and 5% in a recipe for the tea.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Correct. I settled on 4% for the coffee and 5% in a recipe for the tea.


Awesome, great to know. Thanks @Rude Rudi!

Will at some point test this method with some tobacco and see if the technology is transferable. 

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Awesome, great to know. Thanks @Rude Rudi!
> 
> Will at some point test this method with some tobacco and see if the technology is transferable.
> 
> Thanks again.



Not sure if it will work as I have never tried it - give it a shot and let us know!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

method1 said:


> To be on the safe side NEs need to be micron filtered to get rid of particulates and especially lipids (I'm looking at you, coffee) - the latter can be dangerous to inhale.
> Proceed with caution!


I agree wholeheartedly with Joel. 

The key risks when using unfiltered NE is lipids and sugars (fructose, glucose, sucrose etc)

Sugars and lipids (fats, oils etc.) go bad under high heat and may release carcinogens as result.

NE can be very rewarding, just know the risks before you venture in blindly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (2/6/18)

So this afternoon I eventually got around to play with my NET extracts a bit. Just mixed up a 10% mix of the Rum and Maple extract mentioned above. 10% because the thinking is to start low and work up. The initial result is however pretty strong, possibly too strong. Will vape a bit, making sure the wick is clear of the previous juice but seems at present that this is way more concentrated than I thought was possible using this method.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

Raindance said:


> So this afternoon I eventually got around to play with my NET extracts a bit. Just mixed up a 10% mix of the Rum and Maple extract mentioned above. 10% because the thinking is to start low and work up. The initial result is however pretty strong, possibly too strong. Will vape a bit, making sure the wick is clear of the previous juice but seems at present that this is way more concentrated than I thought was possible using this method.
> 
> Regards


I got to taste this on our drive home today and Man!! Was I pleasantly surprised! This one is really good, You can definitely get that Tobacco flavors!! for a second after taking a puff, I could swear that I took a drag from a pipe!
For my personal taste though I would push the % up a bit, but then again people have offered me 'tobaccos' that I could barely taste while they are raving about how strong it is in flavor.

Well done @Raindance and thanks for letting me test it! Im keen to see what Else you got brewing...

And for the 1st time since I started vaping, I now need some tobaccos to get my own mixes going

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/18)

Oooh that sounds yummy @Raindance @Dietz 

I used to love pipes and pipe tobacco back in my smoking days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

Paul33 said:


> NET coffee sounds super cool to me.
> 
> I’ve also read up a lot on it but haven’t gotten around to actually doing it, part of it is laziness I’d suppose but the other part of me is how do you get that consistent taste of it as there are so many variables to making NET concentrates.
> 
> ...




Just dumped 200ml coffee concentrate after reading comments as well as Waynes Walker actual experience from the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/6/18)

How long do you leave tobacco to steep? I have a packet of mint flavoured rolling tobacco from my smoking days - dumped some in a tub of pg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Just an update.
> 
> The mix of the 5th is still steeping, getting really dark. I am impressed that I managed to not start using it yet. Did test it. Pretty strong but doubt that it is strong enough to be called a concentrate yet.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think ..used to love the smell and taste of rum and maple in a pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

method1 said:


> Coffee filters don’t work down to a micron level. Even with multiple passes.
> 
> Micron filters aren’t that expensive if it’s something you intend to do on an ongoing basis, great for de-gunking NETs and are crucial to use if one is doing coffee extract.


Some info on micron filters :
* Absolute Micron Rating* - means that the filter is capable of
removing at least 98.7% of a specific size particle. This rating is
determined through a single-pass or multi-pass test in which
fluid containing measureable particles is passed through a flat
sheet of filter material. Particles that pass through are
measured and counted. This rating is more informative than the
nominal micron rating.

50 microns – Diameter of a human hair
40 microns – Lower limit of visibility of a human eye
25 microns – White blood cells
8 microns – Red blood cells
2 microns – Bacteria
thanks to Baldwin filters for the info

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (9/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How long do you leave tobacco to steep? I have a packet of mint flavoured rolling tobacco from my smoking days - dumped some in a tub of pg.


My initial idea was to let it soak in PG for sixty days, however I seem to forget about them and let them sit a bit longer. Does no harm.

Just a recap, 12g of bakkie to 120g of PG.

Would really like to hear how yours turns out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/6/18)

Thank you @Raindance 

I'll definitely let you know what the outcome will be.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

I think with all our concoctions we'll be able to open up HUFF N PUFF muti shop soon ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I think with all our concoctions we'll be able to open up HUFF N PUFF muti shop soon ?


Maybe that’s the way to get around the new proposed legislation, it a cultural thing and if we need muti for good luck, and we have to inhale it for it to work so we have to use something to vaporize it as a fluid doesnt burn that well.

We are going to see a couple of “prophets” very soon running their vape, sorry, muti shops. @RainstormZA @Raindance .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe that’s the way to get around the new proposed legislation, it a cultural thing and if we need muti for good luck, and we have to inhale it for it to work so we have to use something to vaporize it as a fluid doesnt burn that well.
> 
> We are going to see a couple of “prophets” very soon running their vape, sorry, muti shops. @RainstormZA @Raindance .


like the way you're thinking !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

And you get to call us Makhosi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Sawubona! Kunjani? How may Makhosi help you?

@Room Fogger lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sawubona! Kunjani? How may Makhosi help you?
> 
> @Room Fogger lol


Sawubona, Sikhona injani. I need some luck. I think about 300mls of assorted luck flavours should do it, and a note to say I can use it anytime I feel unlucky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Sawubona, Sikhona injani. I need some luck. I think about 300mls of assorted luck flavours should do it, and a note to say I can use it anytime I feel unlucky.



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha we're true south africans

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (10/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe that’s the way to get around the new proposed legislation, it a cultural thing and if we need muti for good luck, and we have to inhale it for it to work so we have to use something to vaporize it as a fluid doesnt burn that well.
> 
> We are going to see a couple of “prophets” very soon running their vape, sorry, muti shops. @RainstormZA @Raindance .


Raindance is a traditional healer of the Fuckarwe tripe in any case. So no lies will be told. Stru!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

Raindance said:


> So this afternoon I eventually got around to play with my NET extracts a bit. Just mixed up a 10% mix of the Rum and Maple extract mentioned above. 10% because the thinking is to start low and work up. The initial result is however pretty strong, possibly too strong. Will vape a bit, making sure the wick is clear of the previous juice but seems at present that this is way more concentrated than I thought was possible using this method.
> 
> Regards


Mixed up a new batch of this NET this evening. I made a mistake in the quoted post, the previous mix was in fact 7.5% and not 10 as stated. Found it a bit "light", so mixed at 10% for real this time. Also set the Nic to 6% as this juice is now dedicated to the REO Mini and McFly MTL setup.

Will tinker with this one a bit more a bit more but next up is the other NET concentrate I made.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------

